# sky go e chromecast



## uolfetto (14 Novembre 2018)

esiste un modo per vedere sky go sulla tv con il chromecast? perchè dazn funziona tranquillamente con l'app ufficiale che ha l'apposito tasto per inviare le immagini al chromecast. con sky go invece la funzione non c'è e anche usando quella nativa che trasmette direttamente lo schermo del cellulare al momento dell'apertura di sky go da errore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> esiste un modo per vedere sky go sulla tv con il chromecast? perchè dazn funziona tranquillamente con l'app ufficiale che ha l'apposito tasto per inviare le immagini al chromecast. con sky go invece la funzione non c'è e anche usando quella nativa che trasmette direttamente lo schermo del cellulare al momento dell'apertura di sky go da errore.



No , è una M Skygo. Io l'ho fregato facendo lo streaming video dal Mac alla Apple TV. Praticamente usa la tv come se fosse uno schermo secondario comprensivo di audio. 

L'unico modo è quello, tutti gli altri metodi vengono sgamati dall app di Sky.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Novembre 2018)

non riesco a capire, a loro cosa cambia? perchè vogliono impedire sta cosa?


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> non riesco a capire, a loro cosa cambia? perchè vogliono impedire sta cosa?



Perché prendono soldi per il multivision.
Pensa che con skygo se accedi dallo stesso dispositivo con due browser diversi te li considera come due dispositivi diversi. Idem se fai la pulizia e accedi con lo stesso browser: non te lo riconosce e devi registrare un nuovo dispositivo.


----------



## varvez (14 Novembre 2018)

oltre a tutto quello che avete scritto, SkyGo fa schifo. Ad ogni evento importante (es. serate di Champions) addio, niente streaming per lunghissimi minuti. Poi si domandano perché la gente.....


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Novembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> esiste un modo per vedere sky go sulla tv con il chromecast? perchè dazn funziona tranquillamente con l'app ufficiale che ha l'apposito tasto per inviare le immagini al chromecast. con sky go invece la funzione non c'è e anche usando quella nativa che trasmette direttamente lo schermo del cellulare al momento dell'apertura di sky go da errore.



Niente da fare confermo anche io..comprai chromecast solo ed esclusivamente per quello,tutto fomentato qualche anno fa...e ..niente da fare 40 euro buttati..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> oltre a tutto quello che avete scritto, SkyGo fa schifo. Ad ogni evento importante (es. serate di Champions) addio, niente streaming per lunghissimi minuti. Poi si domandano perché la gente.....



Attenzione che a volte si blocca l'app e ti chiede di inserire nuovamente il login ma non te lo fa fare. Ho capito dopo aver bestemmiato tutto il calendario che bisogna usare un programma tipo "Clean my mac " per cancellare i dati vecchi cosi da fare una nuova installazione da zero. 

Lascio qui questa notizia che magari aiuta qualcuno .


----------



## uolfetto (14 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perché prendono soldi per il multivision.
> Pensa che con skygo se accedi dallo stesso dispositivo con due browser diversi te li considera come due dispositivi diversi. Idem se fai la pulizia e accedi con lo stesso browser: non te lo riconosce e devi registrare un nuovo dispositivo.



multivision sarebbe? preciso che io non ho sky, sto chiedendo per conto di un'altra persona quindi non sono informato sui loro servizi. cioè skygo di suo su quanti dispositivi offre la possibilità di essere visto da contratto? se uno di questi è il chromecast invece che il pc o tablet a loro cosa cambia? continuo a non capire.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione che a volte si blocca l'app e ti chiede di inserire nuovamente il login ma non te lo fa fare. Ho capito dopo aver bestemmiato tutto il calendario che bisogna usare un programma tipo "Clean my mac " per cancellare i dati vecchi cosi da fare una nuova installazione da zero.
> 
> Lascio qui questa notizia che magari aiuta qualcuno .



Per Windows ho fatto così, dopo un brutto quarto d'ora prima di Milan-Juve: basta disinstallare, controllare che le cartelle di installazione legate a skygo siano sparite, abilitare la visione delle cartelle nascoste, andare in C:Utenti:"utente":AppData(cartella nascosta):Roaming e cancellare le cartelle Sky e Skygo.

Non c'è un tab in cui fare il LOGIN per dio il LOGIN. E non c'è NULLA su rete, niente riguardo quell'errore che usciva… Assurdo

Per non parlare del fatto che l'app è pesantissima, lentissima (su un i7 eh), fa morire la batteria e riscalda come se stessi giocando… BOH


Comunque consiglio a [MENTION=3501]uolfetto[/MENTION] di provare con questa guida (la seconda parte in cui parla del cast del desktop, non della tab di chrome). Non ho Chromecast quindi non posso provare, con la smart tv proietto direttamente il PC con l'opzione "Proietta" di Windows 10. 







Oppure VGA/HDMI


----------



## uolfetto (14 Novembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Comunque consiglio a [MENTION=3501]uolfetto[/MENTION] di provare con questa guida (la seconda parte in cui parla del cast del desktop, non della tab di chrome). Non ho Chromecast quindi non posso provare, con la smart tv proietto direttamente il PC con l'opzione "Proietta" di Windows 10.



come dicevo ho provato da smartphone a fare il cast dello schermo del telefono (non della tab di chrome), ma al momento in cui si apre skygo viene dato errore. evidentemente riescono a "bloccare" anche quello.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Novembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> come dicevo ho provato da smartphone a fare il cast dello schermo del telefono (non della tab di chrome), ma al momento in cui si apre skygo viene dato errore. evidentemente riescono a "bloccare" anche quello.



Eh purtroppo dalla app dello smartphone riescono a bloccare facile, dovresti per forza utilizzare un pc Windows/mac


----------

